# macbookpro bip 3 fois !!! même après changement ram



## dji57 (19 Janvier 2012)

bonjour voici mon problème !! ma mère a un macbookpro 13 et moi un 15 !!! 
le miens a 1 ans et le sien date de aout 2011 !!! 

un jour son mac c'est mis a biper 3 fois!! perso je venais juste de changer de config, nouvelle ram + ssd donc en fouinant  sur "macgeneration" ce serait la barrette mémoire defectueuse  ou mal mise!! oki alors je les changes par les miennes vu que je venais de m'en acheter des plus performantes !!! toujours les 3 bips !!! je change donc le disque dur par le mien et là miracle plus de bip je me dit c'est le disque dur donc jenlève mes barrettes et mets les siennes!!! de nouveaux les bips !! j ai du laisser mon ancienne config dans le mac de ma mère . (fonctionne 1 semaine sans bip) jusque là tout va bien problème résolu !!!   seulement voila que depuis 2 jours il recommence a biper !!! avec ma config qui fonctionne bien normalement !!! 

plusieurs questions donc puis je enlever le lecteur dvd pour faire un test sans??? et ce ne serais pas la batterie défectueuse ou la carte mère ???  parceque là vraiment je suis pommé:rose:


----------



## dji57 (10 Février 2012)

alors personne??? je re-up


----------



## macbookeur75 (10 Février 2012)

ca sert à rien de upper 


qd t'installes de la ram et que ca bippe, c'est que tout simplement tu as mal installé la ram

soit une barrette est legerement en travers

soit les 2 barrettes se touchent



dernier cas, une ou les 2 barrettes sont defectueuses


----------

